# Bali Shag



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Anyone ever try this as pipe tobacco?

Its European cigarette shag, but it smells damn good. it is fire cured, and was thinking of using it.

$8 for a pouch and $26 for a tin of this stuff, tad expensive, but it doesn't make a bad cigarette and was curious if it might be good in a pipe as well.

Anyone try it in a pipe or am I going the be the first? lol


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL, I used to smoke this stuff exclusively when I was a cig smoker until the taxes went through the roof on RYO and imported cig baccy. It was $2.00 a pouch a couple of years ago!

Anyhow, I knew a guy who smoked it out of a pipe. He inhaled it though, so dunno how that translates. It is great stuff though, and was a favorite when I rolled cigs. It's cut a bit thin for a pipe perhaps though...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Ive smoked it in cigs also, but not a pipe. Its worth giving it a try if you have a pouch already, but for $8(ouch!) I dunno.

( yep it was about $2 when I smoked it too)


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet, this stuff is moist as hell. I need a new cob, don't want to gunk up a good pipe.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Try smoking it in a Japanese Kiseru.

BrSpiritus


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

BrSpiritus said:


> Try smoking it in a Japanese Kiseru.
> 
> BrSpiritus


Hmm... maybe I'll take a hop over from Korea and find an authentic one. Or wait til I get to Okinawa in June of next year.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to smoke it all the time. I used to blend Bali Red with Jester and it was a delicious and complex blend. No more. When the SCHIT tax happened, suddenly Bali changed and Jester closed the doors. The Bali (both red and blue) taste nasty and harsh and don't smell near as good. For the old taste of Bali Blue, try D&R Ryback. It's much better.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Isn't that Ryback a turkish blend Don? I always wanted to try that stuff when I was rolling cigs. If I hadn't put them down for good, I'd have to finally give that a try. Too bad about Bali Shag. Even though I don't smoke cigs anymore, I still loved the smell of that stuff. I could tell the last year I was smoking it that sometimes I'd get a nice brick of super thinly shagged stuff that was heaven, then the next time I'd get this thicker shag that was full of birdseyes and stem pieces. Sad.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I see Pipes and cigars has Samson back in stock. IMHO Samson was interchangeable with Jester. Of course the price is now $8+ per pouch but that comes out to ~$4/pack and Cigs in Florida run around $8/pack. Plus it just tastes so much better than machine mades. Now the real question is how PACT will affect my being able to buy rolling tobacco online. If need comes to it, I have a B&M that sells Samson locally but IIRC it was close to $10/pouch when I bought it last year.

BrSpiritus


----------

